# crazy adolescent behavior



## redd (May 25, 2014)

So we've made it to 13 months all in one piece (for the most part). Redd is a very demanding and cute and lovable fellow with an attitude that defies description. 
He is so cute that when he misbehaves and then does his wiggle-butt routine you just can't help but sorta forgive him.

That said, he seems to be in a new phase of craziness. Running around the house like a banshee, attacking the TP rolls (again), stealing shoes and socks, and just generally being mischievous. Digging holes. Pulling out recyclables from the bin and running around playing keep away. He is WELL exercised. We have been mostly ignoring his antics. I have even started barking back when he barks at me for no reason (which is funny in and of itself). I have also employed some techniques of down-stay but we are still working on that. 

Anyone else's Vizsla go through this? Or is this now my "adult" vizsla?? My husband may pack his bags and leave if so. ))

Thanks for any advice and info!!
Elizabeth


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

We got through this!! Nico was a total spaz around 11-13 months and now (at 15 months) is now growing out of it.

A printed copy of this article is on our fridge still: http://www.trader.co.nz/versatiledogs/articles/awkward.htm

Hope Redd snaps out of it soon!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

his hormones will be kicking in


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He's just cutting up and having fun. Apply a few rules, but for the most part just enjoy the silly antics. Males can stay in the clown stage for awhile.


----------

